# The ABC'S Of Puppy Care



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

A Guide to their Important frist year...
This is a long booklet

Here is a little sample of what is in the booklet


Puppy Proofing Your Home
like other intelligent and playful babies, puppies investigate objects by touching, chewing and tasting them. Growing puppies love to explore but they need protection from household Items that are dangerous if swallowed.
KEEP THESE THINGS AWAY FROM YOUR PUPPY.
1. Plastic bags. string. holday ornaments. sewing supplies. rubber bands. ribbon and twist ties
2. Paper clips. erasers and staples
3. Coinds. small board game pieces, fragile keepsakes and ornaments
4. Medication, vitamins and pill bottles
5. dental floss, razor blades, socks and underwear
6. some houeplants (including philodendron, mistletoe and poinsettia) and garden plants (suck as lily, azalea, daffodil, tomato, foxglove, yew and hydrangea) are toxic to dogs.
Ask your veterinarian for a complete list of plants that could be harmful to your pet.
MORE WAYS TO KEEP YOUR PUPPY SAFE
Get covered trashcans for your kitchen and bathroom
keep kitchen countertops clean and clear so your puppy wont get in the habit of jumping up to inspect them
store household chemicals and pisons in a locked cabinet
close toilet lids so your puppy wont fall in or learn to drink from the bowl
keep electricasl cords and wires out of sight secured to the wall or tucked behind furniture
shorten hangling blind and curtain cords and secure them out of reach.


Its wonderful to have when your getting a new puppy or just to have on hand
Its from science diet

it covers Perparing for your puppy 
Puppy behavior
looking good inside and out
freeding your puppy 

Go to www.sciencediet.com/mynewpuppy


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

thats great im going to sticky this and move it too chi articles


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Great info!


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

I could have really used that when I first got Peanut and was scared to let him be around everything!

Great Info, Thanks

Yael


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

This is a great article.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

also great info


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

*Link is broken - Say's article is gone.*


----------



## danton (Jan 14, 2006)

Very good information thank you


----------



## sesar_galvez (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks for info


----------



## Chucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2006)

thanks! its a great help!


----------

